# Not an SOF operator but surprising none the less.



## ProPatria (Jul 3, 2009)

LONDON, England (CNN) -- The commander of a British regiment has become the country's highest-ranking soldier to be killed in action since 1982's Falklands War after he was killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan.


Lt. Col. Rupert Thorneloe was killed when a roadside bomb denotated in Helmand province.
1 of 2

Lt. Col. Rupert Thorneloe, 40, was killed along with trooper Joshua Hammond, 18, Wednesday as they were traveling along a canal in Lashkar Gah, in Afghanistan's southern Helmand Province, the British Ministry of Defense said.

Thorneloe, a commanding officer who oversaw more than 1,000 men, had left the battle group headquarters on the resupply convoy so he could visit his men, because they were conducting a major operation in hostile territory, the ministry said.

He and Hammond, a tank driver, were killed despite traveling in an armored vehicle, the ministry said.

Britain's Prince Charles knew Thorneloe and said he was "completely mortified" to learn of his death. Charles is the regimental colonel of the Welsh Guards, where Thorneloe served.

"It's a wonderful family, the regiment, so everybody knows everybody," he said. "And being involved for 34 years I start to see the sons and the grandsons of people I first met 34 years ago coming into the regiment, so you can imagine the shock and horror." Watch Prince Charles speak 

Defense Secretary Bob Ainsworth called Thorneloe's death a "hard blow" to the army and the military's operations in Afghanistan.

"I knew him myself, as a man of incisive thought, enormous professionalism and the greatest decency, who could not wait to leave the high-profile post in the Ministry of Defense where he had performed so impressively in order to take command of his battalion on operations," Ainsworth said in a statement.

"He saw it as the best job he would ever do, but I know that his genuinely exceptional abilities would have ensured him a brilliant career," Ainsworth added. "He led his men with energy, care, and pride -- and he died leading his men."

Don't Miss
U.S. launches 'major operation' in Afghanistan
U.S. soldier sold to Afghan militant clan, official says
In Depth: War in Afghanistan
Thorneloe spent two years at the Ministry of Defense, during which he was the military assistant to the secretary, before he assumed command of the 1st Battalion Welsh Guards last October, the ministry said.

He leaves behind a wife and two young daughters.

Hammond enlisted in the army when he was 16 and deployed to Afghanistan a month ago, said Lt. Col. Marcus Simson, his commanding officer. He was a week away from his 19th birthday, Simson said.



"He had a glint in his eye and a wry smile which always made one feel that you were in on the joke," said Major Charlie Burbridge, his squadron commander. "He was professional and capable and was only just getting into his stride as a soldier. Only days before his tragic death he had said how much he was enjoying the job.

"My words will do little to console his mother or fiance whom he planned to marry on his return from Afghanistan, but our prayers are for them. 'Hammy' was a Tankie, through and through; I am proud to have served alongside him and we will never forget him."


On a side note. A Canadian convoy was hit today as well that was carrying BGen Vance. One Canadian soldier killed and 5 injured. BGen Vance was unscathed though. It's shocking that they have targeted two senior military officials and they received some results.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 3, 2009)

RIP LtCol Thorneloe, wonder why Prince Charles was mortified though?  misquote?


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 3, 2009)

RIP Sir.

Majority of the casultys (that I have seen) have been the upper ranks of late............I think the little jihadest bastards are stepping up thier game.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2009)

The loss of life of any rank is tragic and I hope that my words aren't misconstrued by anyone so I'll try to explain them.

It is "good" (as well as this can be) to see that casualties aren't limited to the enlisted, that the O's are leaving the FOBs to see what is going on "out there."

While I mourn the loss it has a positive in the bigger picture. We need more men like Lt. Col. Thorneloe.

Blue Skies.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 4, 2009)

RIP!


----------



## G-Man222 (Jul 6, 2009)

SoloKing said:


> RIP Sir.
> 
> Majority of the casultys (that I have seen) have been the upper ranks of late............I think the little jihadest bastards are stepping up thier game.



Or are being informed of high ranking Officers/Enlisted going into an area.

America's military will not allow even a Major to ride up front. nor at the far rear. let alone, even go across a field with only one vehicle with him/her. In Garrison, sure, but in the field? Alone? Unless he was in some type of unit, I'd have a hard time believing it... (but than again, my military experience is nil) 

I'd put a pretty penny they were tipped... Pretty coincidental a high ranking officer (in British ranks even, that's pretty friggen high...) who's movements were/are most likely classified, on top of selecting the specific APC he was in, considering the number of other APCs that had to have been with his, and his is the only one that takes damage. His is the only one destroyed, and him and his crew are the only ones killed. Out of how many other vehicles, and Soldiers were around him? 

WIth all respect towards Sir Lieutenant Colonel Thorneloe. 

Someone tipped someone... 

That's WWAAYYY too coincidental... 

I hope his family can find peace.

And just noticed the Canadians...

Someone is tipping them off. They have a serious breach of OPSEC in their ranks...


----------



## ProPatria (Jul 6, 2009)

I was a member of the bearer party today for the Canadian soldier that was killed. From what we heard his vehicle wasn't the first to drive over it, it just had enough weight to set it off. Cpl. Bulger was the driver of the LAV.


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2009)

What?



G-Man222 said:


> Or are being informed of high ranking Officers/Enlisted going into an area.
> 
> America's military will not allow even a Major to ride up front. nor at the far rear. let alone, even go across a field with only one vehicle with him/her. In Garrison, sure, but in the field? Alone? Unless he was in some type of unit, I'd have a hard time believing it... (but than again, my military experience is nil)
> 
> ...


----------



## ProPatria (Jul 8, 2009)

G-man, you obviously don't know what your talking about. I don't like the fact you are attacking the credibility of members the CF. You have seriously pissed me off.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 8, 2009)

To bring this thread back on track, RIP Lt. Col. Thorneloe.  Sir, your actions are not forgotten.


----------

